# North Orange County - Eberron game needs players



## hhulbert (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I have decided to take the plunge and put together a Eberron game. I am working on a few house rules, but I have notes for the game and I am in the process of working out a long term game. 

If you live in the area and you are over the age of 25 and would like to join the game I am looking for 5 players. 

Please send an email to:

hhulbert@gmail.com

Provide for the following:

Name:
Age:
Gaming experience:
Have you played in Eberron:

What kind of game you like:

What sort of character you like:

When can you play and for how long:

Thanks


----------



## HandofMystra (Apr 18, 2007)

Where were you 30 years ago! I lived in Placentia and could not find any to play with


----------



## hhulbert (Apr 18, 2007)

hmm.. i was living in Anaheim?


----------



## joela (Apr 20, 2007)

hhulbert,

you may also want to post on "The Orange County Dungeons & Dragons Meetup Group" over at Meetups as well:

http://dnd.meetup.com/11/?gj=sj5


----------

